
Show HN: Haven launches today – Privacy based marketplace using cryptocurrency - wolfman1
https://gethaven.app
======
tylersmith
Hey - Haven/OpenBazaar developer here. We've been working hard on this for a
long time. There are a lot of little snags when it comes to running a p2p
ecommerce system where you own all your own data, and then making it work on
mobile, but we feel we've done a pretty good job at tackling them in a say
that isn't a UX disaster. If this kind of thing is up your alley I hope you
try it a and find it pleasure to use.

